# Vintage Golf Balls



## SDarmoryID (May 5, 2015)

I picked these up today at a local thrift store for a couple of bucks. Does anyone know anything about them and what they're worth?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Shakespeare used to make fiberglass shafts for golf clubs, but their biggest business was fishing rods. I'm just too damned old to remember if they made clubs with their name on it too, which might suggest making things like bags and balls.

If it's the same company, those balls might have a fiberglass center, but if you aren't sure, (presuming you read whatever else is printed on the rest of the package), it might be something else.

I don't think they are valuable, but they are definitely interesting. If you have a bunch of golfing friends, leaving them on a shelf somewhere would sure be an interesting cause for conversation.


----------



## SDarmoryID (May 5, 2015)

Thank you for your reply! Indicated on the boxes, the balls do have a fiberglass core. I wasn't sure what that meant since, frankly, I don't even know how golf balls are made.

It appears that Gary Player used Shakespeare balls and those endorsed by him are worth some money. These, at least from what I can tell, are not the endorsed ones.

But hey even if they aren't worth anything great I may just keep them around like you mentioned!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Now that you mentioned it, I do remember Gary Player being endorsed by Shakespeare. Between the obscurity of that and his physical regimen at a time when golfers were nothing like the athletes they are today, there were a lot of people who thought he was a nut case.

It's a shame they aren't the valuable model, but they are certainly rare.


----------



## SDarmoryID (May 5, 2015)

Well I'll keep doing my research and see what I can find out. They may not be worth something now, but who knows, maybe they will be someday!


----------



## mgirgent (May 29, 2015)

They are worth 1 million dollars... If you practice with them, get very good, and win a PGA Tour event.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's a photo of some reproductions in vintage styles. My dad got them at a bank convention years ago and gave them to me. There were a dozen of them, but these are the oddest dimple patterns in the lot. These were made from original molds from the era when the balls were actually played, but with mid 1980's surlyn construction.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Those are really cool. I have various things around the house, wooden shafted clubs laying around, hats from famous courses, one of those racks that holds golf balls and a ton of golf books. Some of the books are reprints of old volumes. 

I think I'll look on eBay and see whether I can find something like antique golf ball reproductions.

By the way, In an effort to exercise more, I just bought a carry bag. I was so unenthused about the designs of modern stand bags, what I eventually chose was a carry bag made by Jones Company. It has no legs, one strap, no 14 way top. It's a tube for clubs with a couple pockets on the outside. It's minimal and reminds me of the lightweight canvas bags we used for the golf team in college.

Many of you will have heard me say I'm too old fashioned for my own good, usually referring to how long it took me to leave blades behind and go to game improvement clubs. I guess it also applies to how I feel about a golf bag.


----------

